
Ask HN: Instagram deleted my company handle for no reason, what should I do? - misiti3780
Hello,<p>I own a bar in upstate NY and this past Sunday Instagram decided to delete my handle (mile303bar) for no apparent reason. I used their help center to verify I was the owner and it&#x27;s Tuesday with zero response?<p>I did not violate terms of service and had posted stories within the past week (so it could not be for inactivity). Does anyone have suggestions on what to do?
======
bernatfp
If you can get ahold of a Facebook Inc. employee they should be able to help
out through the standard internal procedure (Oops).

Sources: [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/14/facebook-oops-special-
employ...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/14/facebook-oops-special-employee-
hotline-for-faster-customer-support.html) and I am a former FB employee

